# Hello from Southern Missouri



## oh'mike

Welcome,Join right in and have fun.-Mike----


----------



## KarenH

oh'mike said:


> Welcome,Join right in and have fun.-Mike----


Thanks Mike! I hope to learn alot on here


----------



## oh'mike

This place is amazing----any question from cooking to drywall and everything in between always gets an answer---

Most of the answers are pretty good too.

Jump in with both feet--help where you can---ask if you need ideas---Mike---


----------



## Blondesense

Welcome!


----------

